

Juggalos (Insane Clown Posse fans) mount legal claim against the FBI - peteforde
http://juggalosfightback.com/

======
thedudemabry
I've thoroughly enjoyed the Gathering of the Juggalos announcement videos for
the last few years, and that's been my only real exposure to ICP (along with
the Miracles video.) The whole subculture is strange and deals with dark
themes, but they seem completely harmless from the top down. I'm glad to see
them organizing a reasoned response to what I can only assume is executive
overreach.

